# 2nd November V-Power @ Goodwood Breakfast Club



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

V-Power day at Goodwood Breakfast Club on 2nd November if anyone is interested. They say that they have been 'inundated' with requests for cars to park in the track & paddock areas but should be good either way, even if you can't get your car on display. Any V6 owners that want to register their cars need to do it asap to be considered. Should be a good day for all as they'll be loads of great cars on show.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Do you have a link to the show and are 1.8ers allowed in..
Steve


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-club ... gistration
https://www.goodwood.com/grrc-members/e ... 6U,8KWGK,1


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Do you have a link to the show and are 1.8ers allowed in..
> Steve


Hi Steve, for actual display it's just for the V engines but our Sussex rep organised a meeting there the other week and that was for 'Hot Hatches' but was a great day and none of us were displaying in that. Apparently they have had a massive uptake on the cars for display on this day and so it's probably I won't be parking in the paddocks but will go anyway because they'll be some great cars there to see anyway. Its free entry and a good drive there wherever you come from, through the Sussex countryside.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Never been to one of these before but was registered with Goodwood anyway as we have been to the Festival of Speed before.

Took a punt and registered last weekend and got an e-amil today to say I'd been accepted to park the car within the motor circuit. Not on the start / finish straight as it's presumably reserved for more exotic wheels, but elsewhere on the track or in one of the paddocks. Probably by the bins knowing my luck.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

M18NTT said:


> Never been to one of these before but was registered with Goodwood anyway as we have been to the Festival of Speed before.
> 
> Took a punt and registered last weekend and got an e-amil today to say I'd been accepted to park the car within the motor circuit. Not on the start / finish straight as it's presumably reserved for more exotic wheels, but elsewhere on the track or in one of the paddocks. Probably by the bins knowing my luck.


Me too, I got the same text today so I'll bethere too somewhere next to the bins. At least no car door to open on me


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey great news guys, guess us 1.8 ers will be parking in the field then 

Didn't think you'd get on the circuit, best get polishing.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

J3SHF said:


> Didn't think you'd get on the circuit, best get polishing.


I will but I've got a 95 mile trip to this and for 08:00am  It'll look a right mess by the time I get there. I think an overnight, local stop over is on the cards with a quick wash and brush up in the morning.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

M18NTT said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't think you'd get on the circuit, best get polishing.
> ...


If you need a hand let me know, I'm less than 5 minutes from the track so can be there early. I should be able to grab some 25 litre jerry cans from work that I can fill with water.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

J3SHF said:


> If you need a hand let me know, I'm less than 5 minutes from the track so can be there early. I should be able to grab some 25 litre jerry cans from work that I can fill with water.


Thanks for the offer but we're going to make a weekend of it and take a look around Arundel Castle on the Saturday so I'll probably find a jet wash after that and give it a quick spruce up. We've booked somewhere quite local so it shouldn't then get too crappy on the drive to the circuit on Sunday morning (unless it's chucking it down of course which'll be just my luck). I might have a few cleaning bits with me for a bit of final tidying if need be - and if weather permits.

Should be a good do.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Judging on Pistonheads looks like a Countach is turning up :lol:


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

I got a V in my number plate.. do you think that will count hehehe..


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

You could always buy one of those badges from Halfords I suppose...... :lol:


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

J3SHF said:


> Hey great news guys, guess us 1.8 ers will be parking in the field then
> 
> Didn't think you'd get on the circuit, best get polishing.


To be fair, they did stipulate that I'm not on the start finish line bit, I suspect that maybe for the Lambos, Astons and Ferrari s but I can live with that. I polished the car today so I can just wash it next Saturday but as has been said, it'll probably rain anyway and look crap by the time I get there as mine did at ADI. I am, however, consoled by the memory of the old fella that drove past us in a very dusty old racing car from the 1920's? whilst we were having a bacon baguette at the hot hatch Sunday


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Not long now  Cafe - Aviator.. for breaky?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

This is tempting, plus I have a V!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you must come along. The only downside is is an early start on a Sunday but the empty roads are great on the drive there


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

J3SHF said:


> Hey great news guys, guess us 1.8 ers will be parking in the field then
> 
> Didn't think you'd get on the circuit, best get polishing.


Jeremy, I assume since you are just round the corner that you'll be there too?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Applied and been invited to park on the circuit. I think I'll go however my alloys are awful. The last owner must have been a major fan of touch parking all of the alloys have kerb damage. Any thoughts? Have looked for a quote to have them refurbed but not sure if it'll be in the budget or if they'll be able to do it before this.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, well if the worst comes to the worst clean the car but not the wheels, then they'll look like they're a gun metal/graphite colour and won't show the condition )

and....it will probably be raining anyway.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok. Thanks we'll see what we can get done before then!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link to the show and are 1.8ers allowed in..
> ...


I applied, hadn't really read this. told them about the car on the application 1.8 etc and have my badge to park on track...... I'd apply steve and see what you get back. As the saying goes god loves a tryer!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

MichaelAC said:


> Then you must come along. The only downside is is an early start on a Sunday but the empty roads are great on the drive there


Early starts wont keep me away!

Unfortunately Insurance, MOT, Tyres and service all in one week does take its toll!

Are these regular?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Every couple of months or so... take a look on goodwood website

http://grrc.goodwood.com/breakfast-club/2014-calendar


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Will you and the Doctor be joining us


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

> I applied, hadn't really read this. told them about the car on the application 1.8 etc and have my badge to park on track...... I'd apply steve and see what you get back. As the saying goes god loves a tryer!


That's excellent news, see you there and Steve too I hope.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Yeah M, but not in my car.. its poorly .. at Audi waiting on a part..  im in a A4 Avant..


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Change of plans for me I'm afraid today which means I'll now have to travel down first thing tomorrow for this instead. Still hope to come but mine will probably be the multi shaded brown one in the corner.

Was really looking forward to this event, spent 2 hours cleaning it yesterday in the semi-dark after work and it's come up a treat but may yet bow out if it's lashing it down in the morning, the forecast does look a bit iffy. Either way I'll have to make my mind up by 5:30am one way or the other  Maybe I'll see some others on route. I'll probably be coming anti-clock round the M25, then down the A3 rather than round the other way through Essex/Kent as I think it's a bit quicker and slightly shorter. At least they'll be plenty of other's on route. Well, perhaps not at 5:30 but a little later and closer to the circuit.

Quick question to anyone that's been before. I'm guessing that the circuit only opens at 08:00am but is there a cut-off for late arrivals to the circuit for showing?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldcrow said:


> Not long now  Cafe - Aviator.. for breaky?


Sorry to hear about your car, nothing serious I hope.

I missed this post on the last page, shall we all try to meet up there about 08:15 to 08:45hrs? gives time to get in and park up. Is that the van that we went to last time for breakfast, in the paddocks on the side that the helicopters take off and land?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

People do arrive early, I turned up at around 8 last time parking in the field and it was already quite full of people in the circuit. I did see one car arriving well after 8 and driving into the circuit to display but not certain of any 'cut off' time. It might be tricky driving through the crowds the later you get there though.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> People do arrive early, I turned up at around 8 last time parking in the field and it was already quite full of people in the circuit. I did see one car arriving well after 8 and driving into the circuit to display but not certain of any 'cut off' time. It might be tricky driving through the crowds the later you get there though.


No problem. I'll be looking to get there for 8 - or a little earlier if the roads are clear - which I would hope they would be for most of the route for me. I was just wondering as it doesn't say anything on the website other than the start / finish time. From what you're saying it sounds like cars can and do arrive earlier.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, meet at about 8.15 ish.. fancied the posh breakfast.. Dr. says theres a nice cafe.. have to find it.. 

Gateway Control Unit needs replacement apparently.. not overly impressed... only 7 months old...


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

'Gateway Control Unit' Hmmm..... sounds like something from Stargate, wish my car had one of those, unless it kept breaking of course, because I could get stuck in another world. Mind you, some say I already am...

So, posh breakfast sounds good, I can't imagine that its far from the van that we eat at last time as that's right next to the Aviator bar etc. and the runway, so see you there. I'm aiming to be at the circuit around 07:30 so will mooch round and get there for 08:15. I'll try and find the others that are parking in the circuit beforehand.

See you tomorrow, bring your brolly


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I've just got back from holiday however I will be there tomorrow, cars a right mess 

The Cafe is on the opposite side of the circuit, as you walk in the main gate turn immediately left and walk down the gravelled car park area and the cafe is on the left.

Cya all tomorrow, I'll park up about 7.45 at the circuit then and meet you in the cafe.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks that may save me a bit of time tomorrow, see you there.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> Thanks that may save me a bit of time tomorrow, see you there.


Had a good day today. Some gorgeous cars there. ^saw yours there today was looking good.  shame it rained so heavy later in the morning.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

clewb said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks that may save me a bit of time tomorrow, see you there.
> ...


Hi, sorry I missed you on the day. It was a good day with some great cars, wish I'd found yours but I did find M18 9tt and also J3 SHF and Old Crow. I left at about 10:30 as the rain had become persistent by then and I was freezing but as I'd been there since 07:30 it was fine, after all it is November.....

Next year I think I'll go to more of these.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

There was a really good turnout for this bearing in mind the weather. Mine looked a right mess by the time I got there but not half as bad as it looks now after the drive back home. It's never been so muddy. I know what I'll be doing next Saturday.

Even though the HIndhead tunnel was shut on Sunday, the diversion to Goodwood on driving down was fine but I got in to a right mess on leaving when my satnav went belly up (probably because of the weather). I ended up on the southern approach to the HIndhead tunnel coming back adding about 20 miles to my trip. Never been through so many flooded country lanes especially not in the TT which only usually gets wet when I wash it.

Saw your TT MIchaelAC. Very nice condition but definitely need to lower it and fit some spacers. It'll transform it.

Hopefully if there is another one it'll be over the summer. Maybe they could have a theme of coupes then they'd be an impressive TT turnout.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelAC said:
> ...


Mine was down from the start finish line. the opposite end to the planes. ya I left about 11am as well having seen all of the cars that were there.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Clewb,

Dammit! Yes, that's the only bit I didn't get to, saw the airplanes though 

Next time we need to get all the TTs together, meet up before we go in then we can park together even if we aren't in the circuit.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> Hi Clewb,
> 
> Dammit! Yes, that's the only bit I didn't get to, saw the airplanes though
> 
> Next time we need to get all the TTs together, meet up before we go in then we can park together even if we aren't in the circuit.


Ya I did see the plan to get there before 8. I underestimated how sluggish I'd be the morning after a 5 and half hour drive and staying up until 1:30. so didn't get there until about 8:30.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

clewb said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Clewb,
> ...


Blimey! I just noticed where you are from, you did well getting there for 08:30. Shame the weather wasn't so good for your drive.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelAC said:
> ...


Haha naw no way would I do that drive at that hour! I stayed in Portsmouth on the saturday. I then drove back sunday put up 750 miles over the weekend! :lol:


----------

